# κουμπάρες / κουμπάροι



## Olympia28

Γειά σας  I would like to ask a question about the word _κουμπάρα. _I know what the word means when it comes to weddings etc. but this is a specific example.

I'm retelling a story in which two little girls are playing weddings (dressing up, pretending to be bride, bridesmaids etc). They said "the two of us pretended to be the _κουμπάρες / κουμπάροι _and our dolls were the bride and groom."

I know this probably sounds like a weird example but which of the above two options would be appropriate?

Thank you!


----------



## Acestor

The feminine form, *κουμπάρες*, most definitely.
It's very common. You'll find a detailed illustrated explanation here:
Οι κουμπάρες : Παιχνίδι μίμησης, παιχνίδι ρόλων ή παιχνίδι εκπαίδευσης ;

In the English transliteration, _koumbares_, you may consult these findings in Google books:
"Koumbares" - Google Search

And a Greek Wiktionary entry:
παίζουμε τις κουμπάρες - Βικιλεξικό


----------



## Olympia28

Thanks so much for your reply and for the links -- that first one has some gorgeous old photos! Ευχαριστώ πολύ


----------



## Helleno File

Famously Patrick Leigh Fermor starts his wonderful book Roumeli with a chance encounter that leads to him being invited to be κουμπάρος at a Sarakatsian wedding which is described in fantastic detail.


----------



## Olympia28

Helleno File said:


> Famously Patrick Leigh Fermor starts his wonderful book Roumeli with a chance encounter that leads to him being invited to be κουμπάρος at a Sarakatsian wedding which is described in fantastic detail.


Would you believe I picked that book up just this afternoon in a bookstore! I have just finished reading Mani: Travels in the Southern Peloponnese. Thank you for the reference!


----------



## Helleno File

I


Olympia28 said:


> Would you believe I picked that book up just this afternoon in a bookstore! I have just finished reading Mani: Travels in the Southern Peloponnese. Thank you for the reference!



I've read both and prefer Roumeli! They say you prefer the one you read first! Let us know! Enjoy! Difficult English for non-native speakers though. Edit: not easy for English speakers either!


----------



## Olympia28

Helleno File said:


> I
> 
> 
> I've read both and prefer Roumeli! They say you prefer the one you read first! Let us know! Enjoy! Difficult English for non-native speakers though. Edit: not easy for English speakers either!



Thank you! And yes that's exactly what I was going to add - not easy for English speakers either!  I'll report back on Roumeli. I'm interested to know more about Patrick Leigh Fermor, I've only come across his work in the last year or two. His story is fascinating.


----------



## Helleno File

I did wonder if anyone might add a description of the role of the κουμπάρος - apparently less than that of the κουμπάρα.  PLF (βλ. παραπάνω) has a great time eating and drinking and gathering material for his next book - as was his custom.  Possibly the Σαρακατσανοί were as fascinated by him as vice versa.  Apart from that I couldn't really work out what his function was.


----------

